
Show HN: Pgbackup: add an encrypted/off-site/zero-lag backup to your postgres db - EmielMols
https://pgbackup.com/?2019
======
EmielMols
Hey HN,

This is a long-time side project of mine. After a few earlier (re)launches, I
came back to it a couple of weeks ago. I now feel the concept is so simple,
can't be long before it takes off ;)

No seriously, a lag-free & encrypted postgres replica as PITR backup that Just
Works is something I've never found and has become something of a personal
itch.

Very curious about your feedback

